# how does dewalt tough system hold up?



## jimwalter (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm debating between dewalt or ridgid. In canada dewalt is cheaper and more available but I have concerns about the plastic connecting clips.
Anyone have both? Do the clips break on the dewalts? Do the wheels break on the ridgid?
I need a light push in either direction 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have both and prefer the Dewalt. So far I have not had any issues with the plastic clips. They are both good systems, and my reasons for choosing the Dewalt are really minor. I just bought two of the workshop racks and I installed them today. I currently have 10 Dewalt boxes and 4 of the Ridgids.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Here is the rack system


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a bunch of dewalt boxes. The only issue I've had with the clips is helpers carrying two clipped together by the top boxes handle, to much weight and they pulled apart. Other than that they've been awesome. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 7 or 8 Dewalts and 3 Ridgids so I must like the DeWalts more....
The DeWalt with the pull up handle and wheels needs some design work,, The handle can pull loose and the side handle will snap off if you have too much weight in the box and pick it up...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Another fan of the Dewalt Tough System here. Plenty beefy and tough. I like them for their racking ability. It is how we mount them in our van and trailer. We use a stock large angle bracket instead of the Dewalt ones.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Warren said:


> Here is the rack system


I would like to see something like that for a van supposedly Dewalt is in the process of developing one.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Dewalt TOUGH system is probably not cheaper than ridgid... dewalt TSTAK is cheaper than ridgid. I own 75 tstak items and probably 12 tough system boxes. I love the tstak stuff and have used them for years with little issue. I don't have any ridgid boxes since they didn't exist when I started my box collecting.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

avenge said:


> I would like to see something like that for a van supposedly Dewalt is in the process of developing one.


It could easily be shortened and used in a van. You can even buy the side supports separately and set them up how you want to.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Warren said:


> It could easily be shortened and used in a van. You can even buy the side supports separately and set them up how you want to.


I thought about that but I'll wait and see.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

avenge said:


> I would like to see something like that for a van supposedly Dewalt is in the process of developing one.


That is pretty clever.

I don't have a welder, and was primarily looking to add some of the clear top boxes when I ordered the racks. Those boxes alone are generally $40 each. I was able to get the two racks, with 2 boxes, shipped to me for $220. It was pretty easy to assemble, can be modified in a few minutes to work with different size boxes, and seems durable enough to last for awhile.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I had the top handle break out of the black plastic "hinge part". It's a case I use for nothing but batteries so it was pretty heavy. The sun is what destroys anything plastic out here. Then if it's black plastic it's doubly bad.



_________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup mine get super hot in the sun too.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm a Tough System guy too. I have yet to have any issues with them. 

However, as mentioned if the boxes do get overloaded the side handles will break. I imagine the Rigid are no different. All handles have a breaking point. 

I have left mine in the bed of my truck mistakenly, and went through an automatic car wash. They are watertight, which is important to me.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I went with the tough system and tstacks mainly because both have drawer options. I've had two of the yellow connecting clips break off, but I'd still buy them again. Only thing I wish the tough system had that the ridgids do is a way of locking them all together. I've been on a few sites where I'd like to leave my tools, but with no way of locking them I had to pack them in and out everyday. 
In Canada i find the best deals I them are at busy bee tools when they go on sale.


----------



## jimwalter (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, just spent 600! :clap: I'll let you know how i like the dewalts


----------



## DLynch0009 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've had no failures as far as durability goes but I will say the tough system drawer box is not water proof like the other boxes. The bottom drawer ends up having water in it if it's left out in the rain. Left it in the bed of my truck one night and found out the only way I know how. It makes its way back into my trailer now.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jimwalter said:


> Thanks guys, just spent 600! :clap: I'll let you know how i like the dewalts


Pics or it never happened:jester:


----------



## jimwalter (Apr 7, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Pics or it never happened:jester:


will do, should arrive on the first


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I've got about 12 Ridgid boxes and probably 6 DeWalt tough boxes. Overall for convenience I like the DeWalt boxes better. Just a better more versatile system and pretty damn bullet proof. I did crack the big rolling box standing on one of them.

The Ridgid ones are absolutely deckhead proof. Never even remotely broke any of them. That said, the handle on the rolling Ridgid suck. Just an overall pain in the ass. I do however like the whole top removal because I set my bits in a medium box on top of the big box and battery tools in the big box. Then I'd just pull the top off the battery tool box and have all the tools available and all the bits available without ever having to unlatch the two and just open the big box.

The Ridgid connector are stronger too. The thing I didn't like is they just don't have a wide enough array of boxes. Can't go wrong with the tough system. I was making the switch gradually and was pretty happy about it.


----------

